# Seafood Salad (Cajun Corner)



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

2 cups cooked rice
1/2 pound lump crabmeat
1/2 pound medium shrimp
1 8-oz can sliced mushrooms
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped green onions
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
1/4 cup plain yogurt
1/4 cup sour cream
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
2 dashes Louisiana hot sauce
1/4 teaspoon white pepper
lettuce leaves
water
shrimp boil
2 tomatoes quartered
butter


Boil shrimp in shrimp boil for 3 minutes. Remove from water, peel and set aside. Melt butter, add crabmeat and simmer 1 minute. Combine rice, crabmeat, shrimp, mushrooms, celery, green onions in mixing bowl. Combine yogurt and sour cream, lemon juice, and seasonings. Stir and serve over lettuce leaves and top with parsley, garnish with tomatoes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you chill this? I’m not sure about the yogurt, but I like
everything else.

edit...I forgot to mention that I make greek salads with orzo
instead of rice...orzo would be good as well with your recipe.

I saw this on Bobby Flay once...take 1/2 of the raw orzo and
brown it up in a cast iron pan (ungreased) stirring constantly 
for a few minutes until it’s toasty brown, them cook it according
to the directions along with the other 1/2 of orzo.
I do that all the time now, it’s very good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds good BB. I like the yogurt/sour cream mix. Don't know how I missed this when first posted.

TK I like orzo also but for some reason it's not easily found around here. Orzo and feta used to be relatively easy to find but not any more.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, orzo is delicious and toasting some before cooking gives it an extra kick.

I have to make it again, I add feta cheese and spinach and
whatever I find in the fridge...chopped pimentos, 
chopped black olives, chopped plum tomatoes...


----------

